# failed to set mtrr: Device not configured



## Fbsdnew (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm using virtualbox on a windows host
I have made no changes in my .xinitrc file and this error started happening. the errors in my log file are:

1. open /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory
2. screen0 deleted because of no matching config section


----------

